
Show HN: A list of beautiful outdoor places - swlkr
https://outsidelist.com
======
nniroclax
I dig it. The design is simple and nice plus the photos are great. I wish
there was a way to filter for distance from me. I would love to go to all of
them, but some of them are just more feasible than others b/c of distance.

~~~
swlkr
Thanks yeah I should add a where are you text box and a map

------
Slaul
Cool idea. Would be nice to have more information about where exactly these
places are. Even just State/Province etc.

~~~
Drei01Matt
Agreed. I can't decide whether to go to these places without a nice
description of them and why they are so special. I really like the concise
information like cell phone signal btw!

~~~
swlkr
That’s a good idea, just like a quick description and what makes them unique,
I like that

